# Szülői kérdőív szakdolgozathoz



## motunlock (2016 Május 14)

Tisztelt Szülők!


Szakdolgozatommal kapcsolatban szeretnék kérni egy kis segítséget. Egy kérdőívet készítettem az iskolai kommunikációval kapcsolatban, mindössze néhány percet venne igénybe a kitöltése. Szeretném felmérni, hogy mennyire működik, vagy éppen nem működik a kommunikáció az iskolákban. A kérdőív anonim, a tartózkodási hely is csupán megye szintű. Előre is köszönöm szépen a segítségüket!


Üdvözlettel: Krajnyák Péter

http://goo.gl/forms/WHVXNgljBO

Dear Parents!

My name is Peter Krajnyák, from Hungary. I am currently involved in a Headmaster (Principal) training programme. I am carrying out research between the Home and the School in relation to communication. I am interested in finding out from countries around the world as to how schools communicate with their families.Please help me!

This is my survey:
http://goo.gl/forms/oKGILMsEVo

Best regards,
Peter


----------

